# [Conf.Red] No puedo configurar mi tarjeta de red (SOLVED)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problemilla al intentar ejecutar ifconfig para configurar mi conexión a internet.

Veamos.. al arrancar mi gentoo me aparecen estos warnings:

```

Warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

Warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

Warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

Warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

awk: cmd. line: 1: fatal: cannot open file '/porc/net/route' for reading (No such file or directory)

* /etc/init.d/net.et0: Line 92: /proc/net/route: No such file or diretory

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

* One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etc/rc.conf

* has a modification time in the future

* Starting local...

```

Y al darle un ifconfig me responde lo mismo:

```

Warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

```

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo.. ahora novedades fresquitas je je....
> 
> Veamos, como he dicho arriba he conseguido arrancar perfectamente, pero no puedo configurar mi tarjeta de red... cuando esta iniciando mi gentoo aparece el texto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Por este problema y el anterior me da la sensación de que quizás hayas recortado demasiado tu kernel. Recuerda que no vas a ganar rendimiento de forma mágica por tener un kernel con unos pocos kilobytes menos. Creo que tu problema podría ser debido no tener configurado adecuadamente el soporte para ipv4/inet sockets en tu kernel. No lo puedo mirar ahora mismo, pero debería estar junto con las demás opciones de red. Todo el contenido de /proc es generado al arrancar por mismo kernel, en realidad procfs es una imagen accesible en forma de sistema de ficheros de la memoria mapeada por el kernel, así que sea cual sea el problema, está casi seguro en la configuración de tu kernel, y no en el resto del sistema.

----------

## ZaPa

Si.. yo tambien deduzco que es problema de cualquier cosa que falta en mi kernel pero claro...

¿Que es exactamente? estoy mirando junto a todas las demás opciones de red y no se...

Bueno voy a ir mirando aver...

Ahora os cuento..

Saludos y gracias por tu ayuda.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Despues de revisar y revisar... no encuentro la solución a esto.

No sé que tengo que activar para que esto funcione.

Una duda que me ronda por mi cabeza es.... si tengo bien seleccionado el tema de /proc...

me aparece asi:

```

File systems --->

  Pseudo filesystems --->

-*-/proc file system support

```

/proc aparece como marcada pero a la vez como bloqueada.. o como esta esto? lo tengo correctamente marcado?

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Seguramente es algo que falte en networking -> networking options ->

Algunas cosas que suelen ser vitales para un sistema normal de escritorio son las relacionadas con unix domain sockets, tcp/ip, inet y netfilter si planeas usar iptables. Pero para ser sincero, nunca he sufrido ese error personalmente así que no se qué opción controla directamente dicho nodo bajo /proc, será cosa de ir probando y googlear un poco, aunque puede que no sea sencillo encontrarlo.

----------

## ZaPa

Si.. estoy probando opciones en networking options pero nada de nada.. no encuentro la manera...

Voy a seguir mirando..

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Despues de revisar y revisar... no encuentro la solución a esto.
> 
> No sé que tengo que activar para que esto funcione.
> ...

 

Eso significa que está seleccionado, y no lo puedes quitar porque algo que hay en algún otro lugar depende de esta opción. Así que está correcto.

----------

## Coghan

Chic@, pero ¡como estás dejando tu sistema!.

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
> 
> ...

 

Yo empezaría por mirar lo que el mismo error te recomienda, algún fichero de configuración tiene una fecha incorrecta.

----------

## i92guboj

El problema de las fechas lo podría arreglar con un touch.

```
find /etc -type f -exec touch '{}' \;
```

Eso debería bastar para arreglar las fechas de todos los archivos regulares bajo /etc

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Yo empezaría por mirar lo que el mismo error te recomienda, algún fichero de configuración tiene una fecha incorrecta.

 

Yo terminaría haciendo un kernel nuevo desde las gentoo-sources sin retocar mucho. Hasta las versiones ~arch vienen tan bien preconfiguradas que casi sin hacer nada salen andando a la primera...

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

anda probando, borra el .config, y solo agrega los drivers que necesites....

una vez que ande bien, anda recortándolo y desp borras lo innecesario.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos y gracias por su ayuda.

Ya lo he solucionado... al final lo que he hecho es, actualizar la caché de portage para poder emerger el último kernel disponible en portage..

Emerger el último kernel disponible y ahi he seleccionado los drivers que necesitaba y ya está.

Solucionado !.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos.

----------

